
Why Hiring Is So Hard in Tech - signa11
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/why-hiring-is-so-hard-in-tech-c462c3230017
======
sloanesturz
I don't know if I buy a lot of this. People with strong OSS history +
StackOverflow answers are probably good coders but I don't know if they're
better than people with kids + spouses. I work really hard on my job and write
good code. I just spend my free time far away from my keyboard, so I'd rather
you did judge me on my resume (which I worked hard on!) and OK whiteboard
coding skills.

